# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Mirui987's Workbook

## Mirui987

I will be using this workbook as a goal achiever. I'm going to pick one or two short term goal I want to accomplish that will allow me to do a long term goal that I want to accomplish.

  Three step-Tasks (Competition #9)
Fly
Super Speed
Element manipulation

  1st Goal (short term): With the current competition going on and as I don't want to try to much at once I am going to improve my flying which has withered away in current dreams.

  1st Goal (long term): Fly out of the atmosphere to the moon

----------


## Matte87

And I welcome you to class! Post dream entries in here or in your DJ to get points from lucids.

Got any questions? This thread is the perfect place to post them in.

----------


## Mirui987

Lucid food (Oct 13 - Oct 14)  
by Mirui987  on Today at 05:02 AM (Realm of Insanity)
It is night time and I am on the bus riding through my neighborhood. The bus driver skips my stop apparently he's going to the stops by grade. Seniors through freshman. He finally calls sophomore and we head to our stop.

My friend Tymara is telling me about somebody who did wrong to her as we get to my stop. Before I get off the bus I look through a window and realize that aver the whole entire middle section of the neighborhood is a giant canopy and I've never noticed that before. I think this is what gets me lucid.

I exit the bus with my friend Nyasia and we head to my house. I open the door and she heads in before me and I head in next. Before we move any deeper inside, weird noises coming from upstairs make us stop. I then hear somebody outside and two people I know dressed weird are messing with my brother's car. I yell at them to get away from it and they do. My attention turns back to Nyasia who is still freaking out and I tell her not to worry.

What happens next is a bit out of focus but I think a pizza van shows up and throws a drawing of a pizza man out and either I or oranges or. Some round food tears it up. I'm now running with some round food to go attack other food and along the way I tell myself that I want to transform into somebody I know and I only succeed in getting taller. 

We get to the other food and attack him somewhere during this I find myself rolling on the ground. Another pizza man shows up and throws out the drawing again and it is immediately torn up. This is the last thing I can remember.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I didn't practice flying like I should of which would of also taken it off my three-step tasks but I finally got lucid again and to be honest this competition is really helping me out I have never remembered as many dreams as I currently am partly because I was incredibly lazy and didn't feel like writing them down. Thanks for the competition Matte.

----------


## Mirui987

Lucid, First Deild (Oct 26 - 27)

I am walking with my mom, nana and little brother we have just destroyed a tower with millitary in it and are now looking at an even larger instillation that many people are in. 
 My mom says to let's take on the complex but me and my nana tell her not to for we needed a bigger army and equipment for a job of that size we instead return home.
  Our home is on a beach my nana hands my little brother a radar type thing that's screen had green lines on the longitude and latitude, she tells him to go find more towers. I point forward in front of me and say that there is one "over there." She then says that we need to find a way over there and that if we open and close the doors we can propel ourselves in that direction. I grab the door furthest to the left and start opening and closing it and here I seamlessly transition into the lucid state. I shut the door and try to imagine a new landscape behind it and hopefully nothing scary from the sea. I open the door and it doesn't work.I know it did not work because I had it happen before where I did not vizualize in my mind the look, the feel, the smell, I just knew what it was I wanted and tried to make it come without visualizing.I now give up on the door and start rubbing my hands and shout stability. It does not work as the dream begins to fade I wake up but my eyes are still closed. In my eyelids I see many colors coming together and apart they then all do what they previously did in reverse and I am in a dream. I awaken next to a little girl in my brothers room on the bottom bed. I get up and as I walk I feel as though my RL and dream body are moving at the same time the feeling soon goes away when I get downstairs. My little brother is there with his mouth open wide and frozen in a way it could never open in real life. He is looking at a box. I look into the box and there is hundreds of games neatly stacked in there. I pick up one and it says something similar to "Divided Kingdom" and it had to do with two warring medival cities. I put it back and return upstairs I see my dog and the little girl.The dream then ends.It was not my intention to have a Deild but it happened and I couldn't be more glad. This experience almost make me think that Wild will be a bit easier for me now.

----------


## Mirui987

Wasted Lucids, (Nov 1)

Dream 1- I am laying down on a bed and it is dimly lit with just a single lamp on the right side. While laying on this bed I become lucid. I don't get up off the bed but I sit up. I then say that I want a man with a gun to come attack me and the door that I'm facing opens up and a man pokes his head in. I reach into my pocket expecting to feel a gun but it's empty. I panic and wake myself up.

Dream 2- I am in an amusement park and I am trying to get on this red train but it's unstable and I keep flipping off and when I almost make it on the person driving it starts moving and I start to trip. When I finally do get on the train I become lucid and the first thing I do is wake myself up. For what reason I don't know.

Of course I get Lucids after the competition ends, just like me to mess with myself like that.

----------


## Mirui987

Nov 21 3:07 - 4:30 approx
I think in the beginning of this dream I was traveling along a road with friends and I do not know where we were going. 
I was sitting in the computer room and I immediately started telling myself this is a dream I'm dreaming until I finally became lucid. I went into the living room and ran towards the window while believing I could phase through the window. I did it and is now a new power I can add to my list.
When I phased through I landed on a hard, cold, stone floor. I got up and looked around there were tall torches and I think a mosaic on the wall directly in front of me. The building had no roof so when I looked up at the night sky the stars coalesced and became what I think to be the Virgin Mary holding baby Jesus. I stared at the beauty of this the color of red robe with the gold trim against the black background was just incredibly beautiful. I the walk out the door of the building which was near the wall mosaic and stand outside at the edge of a mountainside where the building was atop of. Grass is atop the land and off to the distance a white moon was illuminating the entire scene.I look up at the sky one last time marveling at its beauty, I never knew my dreams could make a scene as beautiful as this.I then decide that I want to head off and have sex so I began attempting to conjure up someone that I know but no one appears. I tell myself that he will appear when I turn the corner of this building but when I head around the corner all I see is a faint ghost dissipate. I walk along to another part of the mountain. I turn around and another ghost figure dissipates. I don't quite remember what this area looks like but I'm sure there was like a wooden rest area built here to look off into the land. I turn around again and there are two people here with short, square like bodies and they had canes and straw hats on with jackets covering their face, one red one black. I immediately go after the one with the red jacket I punch and kick at him and they connect but no noise is made. I defeat him and soon do the same to the one in the black. Once they fell ninjas jumped from below to the mountain peak. Some were male and some were female, I think at this time I had a sword and was slashing at them and once they fell more came and this time I fell back towards the wooden are and I ended up casting Kamehameha (or however you spell it). I don't remember seeing a blast come from my hands but all of them were blasted off the mountain. I don't remember fully what happened next only that I was falling off the mountaintop to down below and I was scared I might fall in an ocean so (after taking a considerable amount of strength and will) I woke myself up.

New Skills: 
Phasing                               
Kamehameha

Goal Progression
Minimum

----------


## Matte87

Haha that sounds like a pretty amazing lucid dream, nice! Had any more lately?

----------


## Mirui987

I have and in it I ended up summoning one of my dream pets Raiden for the first time since I tamed him...  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Sweet  :smiley:  What kind of animal is he? I've summoned my mom's dead dog a few times, good times.

----------


## Mirui987

Hes a white wolf that I found in a forest I conjured up along with a monkey that fits in the palm of my hand

----------


## Matte87

Ah, haha sounds trippy  :smiley:

----------

